# Never Summer T5 168cm



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a big ass board for 190#.


----------



## selp (Mar 17, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> That's a big ass board for 190#.


I know it is, how uncontrollable will it be for me? or better yet how much control will I have over the board?
I just want to make sure if I am going to pass on this deal it is something out of my reach.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that's going to be a crazy board for your size. Friend of mine got rid of his 167 burton Baron, and he's like 230 because it was too much of a board for him.

FWIW i use a 163w NS board, and I'm about 6' and 210#. I wouldn't touch a 168 no matter how good of a deal it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha u just remind me of how my local shop sales rep tried to get rid of their 168 F1-R on me, i'm a 6' 175lbs and the reason he used to convince me is: i've seen smaller guy riding bigger board than this with out any problem, he said it like a champ... I just walked away from that store..


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If the price is as good as you say, I'd be tempted to buy it, ride it and if I didn't like it then sell it. It might turn out to be a fun board for carving or powder days.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

weipim said:


> the reason he used to convince me is: i've seen smaller guy riding bigger board than this with out any problem, he said it like a champ...


Total bullshit. Good thing you walked away.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got 25 pounds on Selp... jesus, can you give us an idea what sort of deal you're looking at? Problem is that a board that big is going to be hard to resell if you don't like it or can't ride it.

I would _consider_ buying it for $200 or less. But I'd still be very, very hesitant - it would by no means be a "I have to buy this board" decision like that X8 that I got for $179 or the Machete that I got for $270. Ended up ditching the X8 but it was only a 157, much easier to sell than a 168.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

david_z said:


> Total bullshit. Good thing you walked away.


yeahhh, this is the part that i hate local store, the sales rep think that you are the perfect candidate to have their comission/bonus


----------



## selp (Mar 17, 2010)

david_z said:


> I've got 25 pounds on Selp... jesus, can you give us an idea what sort of deal you're looking at? Problem is that a board that big is going to be hard to resell if you don't like it or can't ride it.
> 
> I would _consider_ buying it for $200 or less. But I'd still be very, very hesitant - it would by no means be a "I have to buy this board" decision like that X8 that I got for $179 or the Machete that I got for $270. Ended up ditching the X8 but it was only a 157, much easier to sell than a 168.


I am getting the board for less than $100. 
The board is in pretty good condition, I am just hesitant about the size. It freaked me out when I saw the size, but the deal is what is reeling me in. 
Lets get technical here, what happens if I ride that board? Why is it that I would not be able to control?
The longer the board means more stability but less speed due to the friction it is generating on the snow this is all theoretical. I understand that my weight on that board will require more force on my part to be able to control it, aside from that, what else am I looking at possible problems with it?


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but, I think that the biggest problem will be that it'll be super stiff, the Titan is already a stiff board, and bigger boards are generally stiffer than their smaller versions. This means it'll be harder to turn. However it would probably be fine in deep powder, and wide open runs, it'd be moguls and glades that'll present the biggest problems as it'll be much harder to do quick turns on a long board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, the longer board should be stiffer than shorter board of the same model, generally.

I'd be afraid of a board that big on a wide-open run. You'd be breaking the sound barrier in no time.

If you live somewhere that you can use this as your "pow" board, I'd move it from a "very hesitant" to a "maybe". But heck, that's me at 30lbs heavier than OP.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

selp said:


> I am getting the board for less than $100.


lol you sure it hasn't been stolen??


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

At that price I'd buy the board.
I'm 6' and weigh less than you, and I ride a 163 T5.
I've also ridden a 168 and thought it was great, stable, easy to turn and pretty quick edge to edge, it never felt too big.
It's built like a tank and will hold up for many a year, it is, however, pretty heavy. But it'll be a really comfortbale, smooth ride, and you'll be able to go faster than just about anyone on the mountain.


----------



## selp (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I will jump the gun on this board. If I don't like it ill either sell it or just keep it on my wall.
I know the guy that is selling it to me, so I don't think the board has been stolen he is just getting rid of all his winter equipment since he wont be doing it any longer.
Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

for $100 or less I wouldn't think twice - I'd pull the trigger and buy it yesterday. It's hard to find a rock/concrete board for that price.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Bringin this one back from the dead. I just bought a pretty beat 168 T5 with plans to turn it into a swallowtail. Should be here next week, then work will commence. Wondering what the OP thought of the board, if ever he did buy it. Ill be posting pics when I start the work.


----------



## karkis (Jan 8, 2013)

thats a good idea, i'd be super interested to see how it works for you.
i still have my old 168 t5, i loved it, super stable, big game shooter, all ya gotta do is keep the ptex to the snow, point the nose and it'll take you there... stiff yah, if yours is well beat it should be softened up, mine took about 3 years to feel a bit more playful / softer than it started. i stopped riding mine after getting hooked on r/c, found on the t5 i was in the backseat to keep the nose up, with a ~24" stance there isn't much room on the inserts to set back. i mostly ride powder, 175#, 6'.... when it softened up i called it my jib deck... but i guess all things are relative.
keen to see how it turns into a swallowtail.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

karkis said:


> thats a good idea, i'd be super interested to see how it works for you.
> i still have my old 168 t5, i loved it, super stable, big game shooter, all ya gotta do is keep the ptex to the snow, point the nose and it'll take you there... stiff yah, if yours is well beat it should be softened up, mine took about 3 years to feel a bit more playful / softer than it started. i stopped riding mine after getting hooked on r/c, found on the t5 i was in the backseat to keep the nose up, with a ~24" stance there isn't much room on the inserts to set back. i mostly ride powder, 175#, 6'.... when it softened up i called it my jib deck... but i guess all things are relative.
> keen to see how it turns into a swallowtail.


I'm not expecting a miracle. My RaptorX is decent in the pow but any small improvements will be welcome. For 65 bucks shipped to the door it's worth the experiment.


----------

